# Uboat bunker Valentine



## heeftmeer (Nov 11, 2011)

Location:

"Valentin" along the river Weser in a place called Farge, about 25km downstream of the city of Bremen, Germany

History:

In October 1943 the Organisation Todt stared to build the U-Bootbunkerwerft "Valentin" in a small place called Farge, 25km north of Bremen. A total of 14 type XXI U-Boots should be assembled in this bunker. The separate hulls were also produced in special bunkers by the Deutsche Schiffs- und Maschinenbau AG (Deschimag), Werk Weser AG (U-Bootbunkerwerft "Hornisse", Bremen) and the Blohm en Voss AG (U-Bootbunkerwerft "Wespe", Hamburg).

"Valentin" was build under the supervision of the Organisation Todt, Einsatzgruppe Hansa. For the building large amounts of forced laborers were used. They sat in camps in the area around the building site. The circumstances in these camps were very bad. Very notorious was the Arbeitserziehungslager Farge on the Rekumer Heide.
About 10000 forced laborers, POW's and concentrationcamp prisoners worked on the bunker building site. About 4000 people lost their lives

At the end of the war, about 90% of "Valentin" was completed. De building site was bombed several times. On March 27th, 1945 suffered it;s most heavy attack. A number of British Lancasters bombed the bunker with Tallboy en Grand Slam bombs.

After the was the bunker was used by the English and American to test bombs. In the summer 1965 the front part became a deport for the German navy

"Valentin" in figures:

Dimensions 426,25m x 97,65m x 422,27m. Roof thickness 7,12m, wall thickness van 4,57m
Surface van 50000m2.
Capacity 560000m3
220000 ton cement used
27000 ton steel used
Total costs 120 million Reichsmark




Tomb Raider by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




mega structures by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




U-boat bunker V by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Jonas, the fishermans friend by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## night crawler (Nov 11, 2011)

Seriousley big place that, I presume th ehole in the roof was made by a bomb.


----------



## heeftmeer (Nov 11, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Seriousley big place that, I presume th ehole in the roof was made by a bomb.



Yes it was... three bombs hit target seriously. This was one of the hits


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 12, 2011)

Interesting history and very, very nice pics.


----------



## Tizzme (Nov 12, 2011)

brilliant quality photos.


----------



## chris (Nov 12, 2011)

Amazing structure - superbly lit and photographed


----------



## malt1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Great pics, reminds me of the one I saw in Bordaux a couple of years ago.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't liked to have been in there when that bomb came through the roof...


----------

